# There's fluid in my dog's stomach, please desperately need immediate advice



## Kristel (Sep 1, 2012)

My dog showed odd symptoms since last month until today he acted really scary like it was about time for her to go. We took her to a vet and the doctor did an ultrasound and said that its stomach was filled with fluid, it has gone bad she guessed, but I'm really truly hoping for her to be cured. I don't know if it is bloat; however, the vet said it could be its heart. My dog is now hospitalized and is given an infusion at another vet closer to my house, the vet will check her blood on Monday. It's Saturday 11.15 pm right now and I'm so worried that it is still 1-2 days until her blood is tested. I'm devastated, she was so hurted that she bited everyone who with no intention touched her tummy and it looked like she didn't recognize us anymore, i'm not certain though maybe she did but she was just so much in pain. I really need advice, will my dog survive with 1 until 2 days resting in the vet before her blood is tested?

Immediate answer will truly be appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

If the vet is any good he probably wouldn't have waited for the testing if he didn't think your dog would make it. So either your vet isn't any good, or your dog will be okay waiting the 1-2 days. Sorry I can't be of any real help.  I hope your dog gets better though!


----------



## Kristel (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you for your respond.

I guess what you said is right. I'm now hoping that they can provide the best treatment that my dog needs. I'm going to see her today, will keep you posted.

Thanks so much for your support, it really means a lot to me


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so sorry you are going through this .... I just saw this post ... as my computer is broken and I am using a borrowed one ..... I am sending prayers your way.

I will be looking for an update. I know I am a bit paranoid now due to my recent experience .... but .... Be sure they check your dogs pancreas too .... not saying this is what the problem is .... but my little Leeo had abdominal fluid building up in his abdomen when his pancreas had become diseased. They drained the fluid. They first thought it was bloat and seizures .... but it was not.


----------



## Kristel (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for your respond and for your prayer. It really means a lot to me and my dog 

First of all, I'm sorry about what happened to Leeo. I will definitely keep it in mind and ask them about this tomorrow after the blood test.

I came to see her today and all I can say is that she's a lot better than yesterday, we are so relieved She was so thrilled when saw us coming; she got her energy back (hasn't fully recovered though), maybe it is because of the infusion given. They said that she was still biting everyone there, but I think it is only because it was a strange day for her in fact that she woke up this morning in a strange place with nobody that she recognized. But I'm glad she was nothing like yesterday. They will do the blood test tomorrow, I hope she will be fine and not scared of them. I will keep you all posted. 

They said to me that she still doesn't want to eat and I don't know what's wrong Do you have any thoughts about this? 

Again, thanks so much for the support. Your help means a lot to me, I feel lucky to read your advice, I truly appreciate it


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is a very good site for you to look around. Put whatever interests you in the search bar. I use it all of the time for all sorts of questions and articles ... all printable. I keep printed lists on my fridge for toxic foods and such. 

http://www.peteducation.com/

I will keep watch for your progress.

Sometimes tummy issues and such can be quite painful and could account for her biting also... as well as being stressed in a strange place. Leeo used to perk up in the hospital when I went to visit. He could not eat ... but he so wanted to ... it just would not stay down. His pancreatic neucrosis made it impossible and he had a stomach mass also .... probable cancer.

I am still sending well wishes and prayers.

Also .... thank you for your sympathy about Leeo ... it is genuinely heartfelt.


----------



## Kristel (Sep 1, 2012)

Just a quick update about my dog..

I came to see her today after the blood test, and thankfully, I was so relieved to hear that nothing serious to worry about. She doesn't need any surgery, she just need to take medications. Turned out it was her liver. The symptoms shown from her yellow eyes and some parts of her body. The vet said it is a usual illness because of her pretty old age. They said we could take her home anytime, but we have to make sure that we are able to feed her and give her medicines. Therefore, we decided to let her rest at the hospital until tomorrow so that the vet can feed her. She still doesn't want to eat though, just a little, at least she keeps getting better.

My only concern is that she looked stressful there, perhaps she was traumatic because of the blood taking (she must had struggled a lot). She bitten me once, I think it was because she though I was someone else that I stroked her from above. She must be depressed being there and anxious all the time. I can't stand seeing her like that.

We're glad that we'll bring her home tomorrow, will try our best to feed her and give her medicines. Do you have any suggestions how to give a sick dog medications? Because they might struggle a lot.

Thanks so much for your support. Couldn't get through this without all the supports


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so happy you found out what was wrong and it can be controlled with medication!  I am sure she will be back to herself in no time at all ... once she is home and no longer stressed by strangers.

I give my dogs their medications hidden in a piece of cheese ... just enough to cover the pills. You can use something she likes and is allowed to have to hide a pill in. I have used a medicine (plastic) dropper for liquid medicines. I put it in the back corner of their mouth and slowly squeeze it down them without causing them to choke.

Hope all goes well ..... let us know if you have any other questions.

EDIT: Also I forgot to mention that if she is allowed ... you could give her some boiled chicken breast and some mushy white rice to help with upset tummies. I do this every time one of my dogs has an upset stomach. Plus it tastes really good and they want to eat this way. Be sure your vet says it is alright to do though. I have no experience with liver health.


----------



## Kristel (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you so much! I'm sure she will be less stressful when we bring her home.

I will definitely note your advices! The hidden medication sounds like a great idea, will try it to out dog. Thank you for the helpful suggestions.

Oh, chicken breast will be perfect! I'm sure she's allowed to consume that, the vet said that boiled food will be good. I'll ask our vet about this again tomorrow. This is such a nice, simple meal, again thanks so much we will try this for her.

Thanks so much for the wishes and kindness, it really means the world to us


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm glad they figured out what was wrong and that she's going to be okay!

I second that the best way to give meds is to hide them. If its pills, and your dog likes fruit, stick them inside a small piece of banana or a raspberry, or half a strawberry. Something that they'll chew a couple of times (or swallow whole), vs. something that they'll lick.

Liquid meds might work in raspberries as well, but when Snowball was on metacam for his tooth, we mixed it in with 1 tbsp plain greek yogurt (dairy doesn't bother him in the slightest); apparently boiled rice works well for most liquid meds as well, you just stir the medication in to a couple spoons of rice. I'm sure there are other things that might work as well, to hide liquid meds (gravy? peanut butter?).


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I use cheese as well. Tear into small pices. Hide pill in one piece, squeezing the sides to seal it in there. Then give dog a piece of cheese without the pill while letting him see the other piece, then shove the one with the pill at him and immediatly give another piece without the cheese. It's giving it to them quickly that keeps them from spitting the pill out.


----------



## Kristel (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the advices! It's very helpful.

Here's an update about my dog. We took her home yesterday and now she's already with my grandma. Her condition is still like that, she looks sick, unlike the first day we saw her at the hospital. She still didn't want to eat, but our vet said we can blend her food with food processor and put in her medications in it. We did it yesterday. Today, we called our grandma and she said that her condition is still like that. She drinks a lot but hasn't peed since yesterday evening. She still looks weak, I don't know whether it's only because .she's not fully recovered yet or she's still stressed after being at the hospital.

I don't know what else to do. I hope she will keep getting better day by day.

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you looked into liver disease in dogs and how to care for them? Something like http://dogaware.com/health/liver.html

I don't know how serious it is but if her eyes are jaundiced I would think it's not exactly minor. I feel like some vets will down play some issues to not stress out the owner. I would study up more on liver disease in dogs and possible lifestyle or diet changes to help cope with the situation. It's also more things you can discuss with your vet.

Good luck and I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Kristel (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you for the respond.

Yes I have researched about liver disease in dogs and noted everything. I don't know why she becomes weak even after we brought her home. All she does is just lying down and sleep. At the moment, she can only eat the food from the vet which is for dogs with liver disease. She's a 9 year-old dog, so the vet said that this disease is just because of her old age. I'm afraid there's still something wrong with her illness. Thanks so much for all your help, it really means a lot.

And thank you for the support.


----------



## Kristel (Sep 1, 2012)

A quick update about my dog..

My grandma just called and said that she just passed away. I will give another update soon.

Thank you again for all your support  it means the world to me. Thank you.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been following your thread. I am so sorry this happened.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. She is no longer in pain now and can run and eat once again. She is at The Rainbow Bridge with the rest of our beloved ones who are there also. I hope you can take comfort in that.


----------



## Kristel (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone for all the support and sympathies. I'm relieved that she is no longer in pain now, I'm just so sad that I couldn't spend more time with her (she had been living with my grandma, it was just both of them). She cried hard everytime my grandma walked and left her hours before she passed, but she rest peacefully this morning in my grandma's arms.

Thank you for everything, I truly couldn't go through this without all the supports 

*"In Memory of Chiko"
October 2003 - September 2012*



​


----------

